# smoking boneless chicken breasts



## okstatecowboy

I'm using an electric smoker and need info on temp and time for smoking boneless chicken breasts.


----------



## joe nichols

Hello

This post may have what you are looking for  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/118621/questions-for-smoking-chicken-breasts

Joe


----------



## s2k9k

If they are skinless I would wrap them in bacon. The outside of the chicken gets kind of dry and tough without anything to keep it moist. I cook them that way at about 300* and they only take about an hour to hour and half. Just make sure they hit an IT of at least 165*.


----------



## okstatecowboy

That helps.  Thank you I will give that a try.


----------



## thoseguys26

Look at this post, no need for bacon if you don't need the extra step. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/119341/healthy-smoked-turkey-works-bagel-sanwich#post_788817


----------



## scarbelly

Both are good options


----------



## africanmeat

Scarbelly said:


> Both are good options




x2


----------



## pops6927

Check out my "Naked Dixee Chicks" link too...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/111978/naked-dixee-chicks-at-corn-cob-city#post_699619


----------

